# Jellybean finally popped



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)

1 buck
1 doe
She usually has them on day 147, this year she carried till day 154 , they were worth the wait ♡♡ ( 1/2 myatonic 1/2 Nigerian dwarf)


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Methinks the extra time was for extra cuteness! So adorable! Names yet?


----------



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)

Karen said:


> Methinks the extra time was for extra cuteness! So adorable! Names yet?


We have been calling the buck Joker because his bottom lip is white and he looks like he's smiling. The girl is awaiting a name. We're running out of bean names, we already have a pintobean , jumping bean, and butter bean.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Navy bean, garbanzo bean, lima bean, adzuki bean.......... Just off the top of my head!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)

capracreek said:


> Navy bean, garbanzo bean, lima bean, adzuki bean.......... Just off the top of my head!!


Ooh I like garbanzo, and I've never heard of adzuki


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Peanuts and Alfalfa are also "beans" (legumes) haha 

Beanie (like the hat?)

Baked Beans brands? (Bush's) Or canned bean brands? (Goya)


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

How big were they? My ND and myotonic are expecting anytime now.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh! And your new babies are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Here’s a website with quite a few Bean names! Love the kids! ❤


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

https://harvesttotable.com/beans/


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, adorable Beany Babies!!!


----------



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)

Maureen Harmon said:


> How big were they? My ND and myotonic are expecting anytime now.


The buck is all legs very tall and much bigger than the doe, im guessing she is 2 1/2 -3 lbs, and he is 3 1/2 -4 lbs but i shall put them on the scale tonight for a more accurate weight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Now I feel better about my ND doe she is on day 152 and no signs of labor. I've never had one go this far. Congrats on the kids they are adorable!!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My ND is only about 25lbs pre-pregnancy, so I worry about the size of the babies. My fainter is about 55 lbs, but he’s very young.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, a big difference in size of breeds.
It wouldn't be so bad if the Doe was a bigger breed and the buck was smaller.

I hope things go OK, I see why you are worried.
Have a vet on call just in case.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute, congrats!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh how I am missing kidding season!!!!
Beautiful babies. (String bean?)


----------



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)

Maureen Harmon said:


> My ND is only about 25lbs pre-pregnancy, so I worry about the size of the babies. My fainter is about 55 lbs, but he's very young.


Mine was fainter doe to much smaller ND buck. I hope all goes well for you.


----------

